# Papaya Harvest(good pics)



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay, I killed her this morning. Looks like about a oz and a half to me. I love this strain, so easy to grow, good buzz.:headbang:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2007)

*Nice BBP. Yes it is a very easy strain to grow and not a bad harvest either my friend.   Enjoy and don't smoke it all in one session. :aok: :bong1: *


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

BBP Heres To The Old Days:48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 30, 2016)

johnnybuds said:


> BBP Heres To The Old Days:48:



:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2016)

Love me some papaya.. it is one that did well last year.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 30, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Love me some papaya.. it is one that did well last year.



You tried their white rhino? Just ordered some more of the WR...dank!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2016)

No, i have not. Is it nirvana?  Good sign if your reordering a strain.. good to know, thanks.. is it indica?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 30, 2016)

Yes and yes. Btw, it's been around 10 years since I grew it and that and white widow still stand out. White widow was definitely more powerful but WR is a lot more tasty.


----------

